# Open source CNC



## djjones (May 9, 2013)

Hey my names Dj and ive been looking to get a nice cheep cnc machine for a while that looks pretty sturdy and not made out of wood,
my mate told me of this thing on the net called kickstarter and i found this on it. Perfect coz i live in wales but has anyone heard of this? Its on kickstarter and you search for oscnc,


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi DJ,

I think this is the bottom line...

_5
Backers
£1,750
pledged of £20,000 goal
27 days to go
Back This Project £1 minimum pledge

This project will only be funded if at least £20,000 is pledged by Thursday Jun 6, 3:43am EDT._



He's got less than 10% of his goal with a 27 day deadline(self-imposed, true) looming!
Kinda surprised he has that much.

Would not hold my breath till this comes to fruition, even _*if*_ he is on the up and up! Just my $0.02 worth.

PS. If he doesn't meet his goal, is he returning pledges?


----------



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

Check ebay ?


----------

